# Goodbye, my little Ares...



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Less than a day after the excitement of bringing home another boy, Ares is no longer with us. I was treating him for bad fin rot and placed him in a 1/2 gallon quarantine jar because I do not own another tank and my divider is a mess. I was saving up to get a new tank and a new divider, so for the time being, I had Ares floating in my turtle's tank for warmth. I thought I had the lid, but I couldn't find it, so I did the best I could and taped his jar flush up against the tank sides and the lid so there wasn't any space for him to jump out and the jar wouldn't move.

After so many days, Ares was finally starting to look better... I found his QT jar tipped over and half sunken. The tape had slipped loose. Ares was gone, there was nothing left of him. I can only imagine what had happened... 

I only known you for a month and a day. I made a mistake and you paid for my stupidity with your life. I'm so sorry, Ares.


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Fenghuang!! :-(


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

This is late, but I'm sorry for your loss - I don't think it was really your fault, you were doing the best you could with what you had.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss! At least you gave him a better life than the one from the petstore! S.I.P, Ares.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, guys. It's just so disheartening, you know?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

-nods- They'll find friends there tho =) Like Demi and jade


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes. And my Picasso and Dirk and all those others that have been cared for by the wonderful people here. Imagine that maybe they have little laptops under the rainbow bridge and are looking at this site, smiling at the wonderful comments and reassurances for their owners. Swim in peace, little Ares.


----------

